# Vintage Spare parts



## itawad (Jul 28, 2021)

*Hello 

can you please advice Of places where you can find old propellers spare parts, like an old hub for S&S Winnipeg wood propellers used for Avro Anson planes in the 40s and other items 

Many thanks 
IT*


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 29, 2021)

It helps if you identify what region you live in.


----------



## itawad (Jul 29, 2021)

Sorry,
Toronto, Canada


----------



## Michael Hope (Jul 29, 2021)

Are the parts you looking for: for static display or for actually being run? It makes a difference on where to look.

A place to look is at Barnstormers dot com. 

I have no interest in this web site, so buyer beware.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## itawad (Jul 29, 2021)

THank you Michael, 
Its for static use, like for example you have an old prop (decor) and you need to add to it a metal hub, ect

Regards


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2021)

The Bomber Command Museum of Canada  is restoring an Anson and may or may not have the parts you are looking for. Do you have parts to exchange or just looking to buy?


----------

